# The Killing Of Hogzilla.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/killing-hogzilla-hunting-a-monster-wild-pig/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They'd plenty of big 'uns out there that's for sure...... I don't believe I would go at it with only a blade, but I guess if your dogs are on it, what ya gonna do?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Sister had a big old hog that had to be shot in the barn, I wasn’t there but they thought a 22LR would be be ok if placed in right spot behind skull. Nope. What a cluster that was.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Sister had a big old hog that had to be shot in the barn, I wasn't there but they thought a 22LR would be be ok if placed in right spot behind skull. Nope. What a cluster that was.


Really? I've dropped many a cow with a 22LR. Wouldn't think a boar skull would be much thicker


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

What they said was it didn't get through skin, I think they didn't know where to shoot it and hit skull. In any case it got injured and scared and plowed through gates and hid in the back corner 60 ft from nearest door where they finally did it in.

What a job getting that monster out, cables and chains run around corners and out doors to drag it. This was an old tie stall dairy barn with heifer pens in back.

Next batch of pigs I convinced her to ship them at 300 lbs or whatever they were instead of letting them become monsters that we couldn't handle.



mlappin said:


> Really? I've dropped many a cow with a 22LR. Wouldn't think a boar skull would be much thicker


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Nothing less than a 22 magnum!
We plugged many a critter on the farm mostly for meat and all were promptly dropped with a 22 mag. Lever action Winchester!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I took a pretty large boar bear a few years ago with archery tackle. While skinning the hide out we found three .22 cal. bullets flattened against his skull.....never penetrating at all. Hogs and bears have a very thick skull plate.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya, I wouldn't even try with a .22 caliber.....I want something that's gonna knock their ass on the ground, minimum of 308 with 170g. Now I've been on some killings where we shot 223 but they just do that so they'll run to the neighboring land and expire....whatever it is, it needs to be semi auto. Before my black rifle, I liked the BAR in 270, but nothing beats the black rifle for hogs, well....tannerite does a good job ifn you can get 'em grouped, that's the challenge. Most folks on here probably know it, but them damn pigs is purty clever.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The .45 from the day before did not penetrate the rib cage. That is more beast than I want to deal with.

One part of the article that was interesting was when the Pit latched on to the hog's man sack and the boar never checked up.

Any critter that can shrug off a .45 and drag a Pit Bull with his sack is not something I am going after in a corn field with anything less than a bazooka.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol...it damn sure ain't gonna be a blade.....but once committed, I guess you have no other choice. I don't think I would put myself in such a position, but sounds like that guy likes the "thrill of the hunt"


----------

